# Hilfe für Speedoptimierung (expires header, caching, redirects, script)



## mediamat (29. April 2019)

Hallo,

ich habe mit Gmetrix eine Seite getestet und da kommen unter anderem folgende Verbesserungsmeldungen.
Kann mir jemand bitte Tipps geben, wie man diese Meldungen wegbekommt/verbessert?
Vielen Dank für Tipps!



> *Serve resources from a consistent URL*
> Nennt paar riesige URLs (was mit "googlevideo.com") die nur zu einem Textlink führen.
> 
> *Defer parsing of JavaScript*
> ...


----------

